# Splint application in the ER



## carol ann (Aug 3, 2016)

Patients who come in for ankle sprains, the splints are pre-fab or off the shelf.  Doc or nurse applies.  Do i use the L and Q codes?  If it says the fitting and adjustment is included, does that mean i can not charge the application CPT code?


----------



## bdette810 (Aug 8, 2016)

*off the shelf supplies*

if the physician is using "off the shelf" supplies meaning an L or Q hcpcs code is attached then I would think you will not charge for a cpt splint procedure.  the splint is included in the cpt procedure. since they used an "off the shelf" supply then it is not a cpt procedure anymore.


----------

